
Taiwan Passes Law Allowing Same-Sex Marriage–A First for Asia - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/taiwan-passes-law-allowing-same-sex-marriagea-first-for-asia-11558087101
======
jsbaby608
Something I've been noticing about the reporting of this is that many news
outlets are referring to Taiwan as the "country of Taiwan".

